# Polycrylic Fumes



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I just finished making some bedside tables and finished them with Minwax Water Based Polycrylic Finish. My wife is pregnant with our first child and we're both paranoid about inhaling fumes! How long should I wait for it to dry before setting the tables next to the bed? 

Thanks!

P.S If anyone else has other recommendations for a different finish that would be safer, I'm all ears.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The polycrylic is about as mild as it gets. It's one the main benefits of using it. I believe any other product you would have much more problem with fumes, but the fumes on the polycrylic should die within a week. It would help if it was in a location of cross ventilation. This would cure the finish faster.


----------



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Perfect, Steve!

I'll leave them to cure for about a week.

Thanks!


----------



## Calzone (May 15, 2012)

Yeah just about any finish in the world is going to have fumes known to the state of California to cause cancer

+1 to Steve. It's always best to let any project air for a good while, and I've used the polycrylic stuff before. It's mild.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Coca.Cola is know to cause cancer in California (well...not really...but). :blink:
A well cured water based finish is just about as neutral as you can get. Mom will be just fine even though I'm not a big fan of MinWax stuff. I do use it for certain applications.
Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There really is no set time element for telling when there will be no odor. Your best bet would be for you and your wife to give it a "sniff" test. It may be less than a week, or could be more. Individuals have different sensitivities.









 







.


----------



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Perfect, thanks for the replies!


----------

